# Australian Bushfires



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

February 2009 has seen one of the worst disasters in Australian history. The bushfires in the State of Victoria have claimed over 180 lives, this could rise to as many as 300. In some cases whole familes perished. Over 750 homes have been destroyed & thousands of hectares of woodland, National Park & wildlife severly impacted.
The Australian bush is unique in that much of it will withstand the fires where other species would never recover. 
It will take many months to rebuild homes & repair the damage. Many townships were completly destroyed.
Our prayers go out to those who have lost their loved ones.





<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://cache.boston.com/univer...gpicture/ausfire_02_09/a03_17881187.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't even imagine the devastation and grief going on there. My thoughts and prayers go out to all affected.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

It's very sad indeed to see this, and also to realized that some of these fires were deliberately set and even reset after the firefighters had put them out. Our prayers go out to you in Australia.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

Grumpy- Like I said in my email last weekend, hope you and yours are OK. Sounds like they are. Hopefully these will end soon. As always, bbqKing.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Our prayers go out to all.

We had a similar occurance here in Northern California last summer. The fires were very close. Friends and neighbors were effected. I have a good feel for the effects. If we don't get some rain soon I am afraid we might be in for a replay.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Grump
Can you see the smoke from your house ?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Jocks, I'm sure your prayers will go a long way. We are safe here, those fires are 8-9 hours drive from us. There may be some of our members (LJ's) affected but I don't know of any.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Our prayer go out to all involved in this unbelievable event. May relief come swiftly stay safe Grumpy thanks for keeping us posted…Blkcherry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the Pictures Tony. Our prayers are for all for safety and our wrath goes out to those that set them intentionally.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow Grumpy for a second there I thought you were showing pics of southern California. I hope they keep their distance from you and die down soon.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the people who lost love ones and their homes. I was a fireman for five years and it is hard to believe how fast these type of fires can travel. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Amen to those prayers, Grumpy.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

My prayers go out to you mates… and boy-o-boy am I glad there's a LOT of water between you and me….


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow… I had no idea! And to think I was caught up worrying about how I was going to deal with my company closing… I feel silly now. Thoughts and prayers from me and my family to your entire country! God speed be with you all!


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

An unprecedent disaster, the death toll is rising almost hourly, the number of homes lost and people displaced is difficult to comprehend. There are reports of arsonist lighting more fires, these reports are to be validated. Some reports speculate the death toll may rise to more than 300!

It is impossible to comphrend how villages have been completely destroyed, to listen to people speak of the loss of family and friends is overwhelming, and yet there are remarkable incidents of survival - a little girl crawled into a wombat hole whilst the fire storm swept over and and round her, she is alive to tell the story.

At our most difficult hour, Australians have rallied. The refugee centres are overwhelmed by donations of clothing and the like. Cash donations to the Red Cross and other charities have exceeded all expectations, the last reports set it at more than $35 million and rising.

Your support and most importantly your prayers will help those in need to re-build their lives, a task which will take many years.

For updates ~ http://www.smh.com.au/


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pictures Grumpy.It's hard to imagine the destruction left behind by the fires and your pictures make it all the more real.My heart and prayers go out to all those affected by it.


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

It's truly tragic what happened down under. I saw a news report on the the other night and couldn't believe how fast it spread, even trapping people in there cars trying to get out of the way. My prayers go out to all of you!

Rich


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Our prayers go out to all you Aussies. I hope you catch the people responsible for starting those fires. You have posted some amazing pictures. Please stay safe Grumpy.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Conditions have eased with cooler weather, but 3,000 fire fighters still battleing 21 out of control fires. If some of the fires merge a more serious situation could occur with wind gusts persisting.
Two people are being questioned by police regarding arson.
Wildlife is badly impacted as you can see with these little fellas


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Australia compares to California as far as forest fires … huge loss of trees and homes


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm reading that people are starting to go back and making plans to rebuild. Our prayers are with them.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

God be with all those affected. These pictures are amazing. I couldn't even imagine. Hopefully it ends soon.


----------



## remoc (Jan 5, 2009)

Grumpy…..hope police get or capture who ever is responsible…....in meantime send poor little bears will take care of, and send back after emergency…......maybe.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Remoc, The police have one suspect. The fires would have impacted on many animals, especially the slow moving ones. Karson, in some cases whole villages have been destroyed. Death toll over 200. Situation now very much improved.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I was in the area when Yellowstone burned 20 years ago. That was bad but this is the worst I've ever seen.Our prayers are with all of you there. I doubt if it will snow and put this out the way it did in Yellowstone.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a horrific time. My prayers, as well, go out to everyone!


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

Grumpy, my sister and her family live in Aldgate just east of Adelaide. I spent 5 weeks in Australia quite a few years ago and loved my visit. Several days were spent traveling the Great Ocean Road, then down into the Melbourne area. Australia is a beautiful place and it's truly sad to see this happening. I've been watching this on the little news we get about it here in the US. I'd like also to say that our prayers are with you. I'm glad the situation has been improving lately.

Take care.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Martin & Ms Debbie. I am sure those who are affected will appreciate your concern & prayers. I believed it rained in Victoria today. That will help to bring much of it under control.


----------

